# Brake Booster's Value?



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Anyone have an idea what an OEM brake booster and masctercylinder off of a '70 GTO may be worth? The booster is stamped DELCO MORAINE and the M/C has the casting number on the bottom and the top has the GM stampings indicating to use only Delco brake fluid. They work fine as is but are great candidates for restoration. Repops are readily available but I haven't seen OEMs on Ebay. 

The Delco stamping on the booster is not in the 1-2:00 position as indicated on repops being sold, this is stamped upside down at about the 8:00 position. It also has the vacuum line which is in good condition. Any ideas on the value?


----------

